# Forum Activity



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I used to be an avid member on this forum for years, however since then I taken some time off from fish. I recently logged back in to the forum to see how things have been. Back in the day (2004) there would be pages among pages of new topics in all sections of this forum on a daily basis. Not much seems to be going on in the piranha work these days! kinda bummed out


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, things have slowed down... need more active posters and people to contribute.

Welcome back


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

A lot of the people moved forum Timmy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its not 2004 anymore. 
things got VERY slow for awhile. theres at least a little bit of consistent activity these days. all that needs happen are people like yourselves to hang around more. problem will solve itself.








heres to the good old days


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

~Silly~Spy said:


> A lot of the people moved forum Timmy


is that right? 1 post per day equals moved forum?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy sh*t wassup fellas?!?? Silly spy wtf, where u been man? You still local? Timmy? Still in nh? Snakeheads? This is some nostalgic sh*t right now.

Btw the guy at textile in Lowell died I think, and piranhas started getting stupid expensive. 2p2f was breeding for a while, actually had some success, but I have no idea what that dude is up to now. Outh was his name haha. sh*t it's been a f*cking while. I remember getting piraya for 30 bucks for a 5-6" at textile. That's when this place was bonkers. Ppl moved on because p's are just crazy $$ now I think. Point blank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

what all the above posters said!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> . Ppl moved on because p's are just crazy $ now I think. Point blank.


stupidest theory ever. point blank.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Get on my level central.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

aquascape has 10 1" rbp for $70


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

are you serious??? jesus my local petshop is selling piranha for the same size for $15 a fish. no joke. RMS aquaculture.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I used to get dime size 3 for 10. Like any given Sunday. Exodons were more $. I bought a gold spilo for 40 and a black mask elong for 70. Fully grown. I was gonna get p's again a few years ago and my lfs had rbps at 5" for 64 dollars each. I was like...Dafuq? Then I saw what they were going for on aquascape and other sites...people paying hundreds for a 6" piraya. Lol. sh*t got full retard.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah wow I just checked around for shits and giggles and you guys are for real. I don't know why my lfs is still cheap but thank god. apparently we made everyone and their best friend want piranhas. its prob because pet shops have learned that whenever they get a shipment of 1 piranha 20 people want to...then on the other hand they'll have 100 convicts for .50 cents each and they will sit untouched for 10 months


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

central said:


> yeah wow I just checked around for shits and giggles and you guys are for real. I don't know why my lfs is still cheap but thank god. apparently we made everyone and their best friend want piranhas. its prob because pet shops have learned that whenever they get a shipment of 1 piranha 20 people want to...then on the other hand they'll have 100 convicts for .50 cents each and they will sit untouched for 10 months


my theory is... the piranha hobby was popping a decade ago.. that was the peak of this hobby... then the rivers had droughts and also shipping prices became unbearable ... in the meantime people who actually owned piranha realized that these fish were all hyped up because tv shows making them out to be killers.. when really they are just scared fish that are pussys and don't show any action.. to get a finger chaser piraha its like 1/15 odds


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> Holy sh*t wassup fellas?!?? Silly spy wtf, where u been man? You still local? Timmy? Still in nh? Snakeheads? This is some nostalgic sh*t right now.
> 
> Btw the guy at textile in Lowell died I think, and piranhas started getting stupid expensive. 2p2f was breeding for a while, actually had some success, but I have no idea what that dude is up to now. Outh was his name haha. sh*t it's been a f*cking while. I remember getting piraya for 30 bucks for a 5-6" at textile. That's when this place was bonkers. Ppl moved on because p's are just crazy $$ now I think. Point blank.


This is bringing back some memorys







. I used to buy 4-5 in super reds for 25.00 @ shark Aquarium..... Seaworld used to have piranha all day for 10.00, they have since gone out of business.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive never been that impressed with piranhas anyways. they arent a top dollar fish. for the money you can do so much better with other species. you really have to be obsessed with piranhas as a species to go all out. ive always had a love for them and natural interest but ive also never had more boring fish then some of the piranhas ive owned. 
like ICEE said you have a lesser chance of having a really agro piranha then a skittish one. just the way they behave in the tank.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I enjoyed coming home and reading & participating in discussions on this forum, for me that was what I liked to do. I formed some friendships (you guys know who you are) and with the site kinda dwindled. I would love to form more friendships and re-kindle old ones. Man I feel old, lol....

I left the piranha world in about 2007, moved onto snakeheads. I had Gachua, Bleheri and redlines. For me, snakeheads were a better aquarium fish. Very active and not shy at all. If you walked by the tank they would swim to the corner thinking it was food time. I am torn with what I want to put in my 75 gallon tank. I have a 3 year old son, having skittish piranha isn't the best option because he likes to run by the fish tank ( I don't want to clean water from my floor from the fish freaking out)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i dropped piranhas a long time ago. probably around 07 as well. had cichlids of all sorts since then. i just like south american cichlids a lot more then anything else. 
i still come here and came here all that time because i knew so many people, this place was fun and to be honest although ive been away from piranha i still have an interest and like to discuss them. piranha fury isnt dependant on if i have piranha or not. this place on its own is entertaining


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

So funny we all got out of piranha at the same time. Lol.

A few years ago I sent you a pm on mfk Timmy about snakeheads. But I lost my login and couldn't get back on. Plus mfk was such a dick swinging contest I just never hung around too much over there.

Sea world went right out of business after the freshwater lady died. I forget her name, but she wasn't that old. They got super expensive towards the end though...I'm not surprised. With super walmart selling dog food and pet supplies in general, they could never hope to compete. Oh well. It's a harbor freight now, which is fine by me. Lol. Zoo creatures is still up the road. Again though...prices are outrageous.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i mean if i was going to make a one time long term buy of a piranha...id do it. but im not that into it to justify dropping a chunk of money like that. 
to each their own. i think a lot of members around here are actually out of the hobby...we just linger because we still have a love for it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Not me. You're 1 power outage away from losing hundreds or thousands of dollars worth of fish. Lol. f*ck that. Especially here in New England where we only lose power when it's 0 degrees outside so sh*t freezes rapidly.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

preaching to the choir man. i lost a 7 inch rhomb years ago because of that. found him swimming upside down....never recovered. ice cold water. i found this when i came home after being gone for a day and a night. he died a day later. i was depressed. best fish ive ever owned. ruby red eyes and all.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lost a 16 inch caribe to a power outage. f*ck owning piranha in cold states. Unless you're going to invest in a generator. I guess I though of this too late


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so apparently everyone here has lost piranha due to lack of heater working. lol
wtf


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes I paid 500 bucks for that sucker too. At least my big rhom and I could sell him


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What does everyone have for fish now? Looking for something that isn't to skittish ( my son loves to run upto the tank). I was thinking a flowerhorn or midas? (if not some caribe )


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Never lost any fish from heater problems... always used 2 or 3 smaller heaters for a reason

Did loose a smaller rhom from a CO2 regulator malfunction once


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i like how Ægir weighs in like he used the backup heater thing and we're all idiots for not investing in our investments. 
im pretty sure everyone shared what happened to me. the entire house lost power. so i could have put 48 heaters in my tank and still had the same outcome


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ICEE said:


> Yes I paid 500 bucks for that sucker too. At least my big rhom and I could sell him


Damm David!..I never knew you had a 16 inch cariba?!...







...that was a one in a million right there...you hardly ever see them at that size....but I remember saying how boring your $1,000 18 inch rhom was...a boring fish who just sat in the corner!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so manny.....where did you disappear to???


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Central mad truth brotha. Unfortunately the reasoning capabilities of a pizza delivery employee who drives a pickup truck and whom is from a flyover state, are extremely limited to watching Maury povich, waving an American flag that has a made in china sticker on it, and coloring inside the lines (relatively).


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

R1 remember when i was gonna come out to see you and sh*t and we were gonna play golf and everything?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

No


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol surpresed memories 
i spelled that wrong didnt i


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

central said:


> i like how Ægir weighs in like he used the backup heater thing and we're all idiots for not investing in our investments.
> im pretty sure everyone shared what happened to me. the entire house lost power. so i could have put 48 heaters in my tank and still had the same outcome


You dont have a back up generator?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i live in the city not in my uncles my daddy country


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

no generator here, almost nobody did in NJ....until Sandy when people lost power for days/weeks. After that, tons of people purchased one



timmy said:


> What does everyone have for fish now? Looking for something that isn't to skittish ( my son loves to run upto the tank). I was thinking a flowerhorn or midas? (if not some caribe )


I would just go with the basic colorful African cichlids.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i HATE african cichlids. worst fish ever


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

why? They are colorful, always active, cheap, breed easy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

theyre so generic. id rather have an oddball fish. something unique. those fish to me, although active as hell are boring as hell too. not hating on you just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

well if you don't go with African cichlids...I would either choose snakehead, peacock bass, electric blue jack dempseys, glofish zebra danios (get all three colors), or fly river turtle


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jd's are my favorite fish by far. just beautiful colors


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

central said:


> i live in the city not in my uncles my daddy country


Has nothing to do with where you live, its about being prepared...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir said:


> i live in the city not in my uncles my daddy country


Has nothing to do with where you live, its about being prepared...
[/quote]

prepared for what








this goes deeper then just fish tanks....what do you know


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

central said:


> prepared for what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much... but whatever happens I like to have all bases covered.

Plus its awesome to have the only house with lights for a few days when things get bad


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I was thinking about midas or some other comp. This is the best thread this site has seen in years







))


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

central said:


> so manny.....where did you disappear to???


truth be told, I just got sick and tired of all the bs that goes on in here with the buffoonery, constant name calling, and trolling...once in a while is ok, but 24/7 gets real old real quick...not only that, but I decided to concentrate and focus on work and enjoying life...going out to sports bars, exercising and working out again, hanging out with my lady friends, etc!...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Yea Liam mike from textile died. Sucks, he was a super cool dude. Timmy you should try some hemichromis elongatus ( i think thats thier name) pets plus breeds them and sells them in Londonderry. I bought some a few years back. Super awesome fish colorful, aggressive and not skittish at all. They are Victorian Africans though. Every time i make a post i laugh at my aviator lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Da said:


> so manny.....where did you disappear to???


truth be told, I just got sick and tired of all the bs that goes on in here with the buffoonery, constant name calling, and trolling...once in a while is ok, but 24/7 gets real old real quick...not only that, but I decided to concentrate and focus on work and enjoying life...going out to sports bars, exercising and working out again, hanging out with my lady friends, etc!...








[/quote]

I Knew that was it...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Plus its awesome to have the only house with lights for a few days when things get bad


that makes your house a target where I come from


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

central said:


> that makes your house a target where I come from


Prepared for that as well...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir said:


> that makes your house a target where I come from


Prepared for that as well...
[/quote]










/slowly backs out of aegirs house and leaves quietly


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my house will not be a target. lol. in-fact, anyone attempting to enter will be considered "prey". been talking with a breeder for a few months already for a breeding in 2016 spring. (cane corso).


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Friends are welcome inside perimeter B / C, just dont try to be sneaky and wave a white flag as you approach


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah anyone comes up to my second floor apartment is going to get a real harsh reality check when I call the property manager on Monday morning to file a grievance and she promptly reports back to me 72 hours later to make a police report next time









#noprisoners


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> my house will not be a target. lol. in-fact, anyone attempting to enter will be considered "prey". been talking with a breeder for a few months already for a breeding in 2016 spring. (cane corso).


dogs are not the best protection... trust... i got my dog attack trained.. but bullets do wonders


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Bullets dont bark and alert you to intruders / buy time / scare off most issues before they happen


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ægir said:


> Bullets dont bark and alert you to intruders / buy time / scare off most issues before they happen


thats true... but hes acting like that would stop a pcp criminal with a gun... i'm talking exteme scenarios dogs don't do anything

but well said


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Bullets dont bark and alert you to intruders / buy time / scare off most issues before they happen


thats true... but hes acting like that would stop a pcp criminal with a gun... i'm talking exteme scenarios dogs don't do anything

but well said
[/quote]

this dudes seen some sh*t obviously


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> my house will not be a target. lol. in-fact, anyone attempting to enter will be considered "prey". been talking with a breeder for a few months already for a breeding in 2016 spring. (cane corso).


also.. cane corsos are hardly anything.. the dog attack training class i took my dog to for 6 months had every breed you could imagine.. and by far the sickest breed he bred was Malinois.. If I ever wanted a badass dog I wouldn't tell anyone otherwise... Smartest/most responsive/agile/strong dog i've ever seen .. Belgian Shepherd aka Malinois takes the cake all day


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

malinois are badass but hard to train and hyperactive. corso are guard dogs. working lines are waaay more agile and capable than the new age bullshit corso's being bred for show. corso's are used for catch and hold, they excel at pinning a target and their determination helps them to stay on task. they're also very good family pets, which i need with a 5 year old who will be 7 at the time of purchase. i've looked into a malinois, but the temperment and lifestyle are not something i am interested in. hardly anything is interesting for you to say. have you ever seen a working corso?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> malinois are badass but hard to train and hyperactive. corso are guard dogs. working lines are waaay more agile and capable than the new age bullshit corso's being bred for show. corso's are used for catch and hold, they excel at pinning a target and their determination helps them to stay on task. they're also very good family pets, which i need with a 5 year old who will be 7 at the time of purchase. i've looked into a malinois, but the temperment and lifestyle are not something i am interested in. hardly anything is interesting for you to say. have you ever seen a working corso?


yea.. the guy bred corsos, and malinois.. and i saw the difference between my own eyes.. the malinois was precise and agile and lean.. the corsos were big and dumb and slow... it my take a extremely active owner and lifestyle but as far as working dog.. there is no comparison


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol...clearly he's a sh*t tier corso breeder.

corso's are used to this day to catch and hold 400lb+ wild boar. they're capable dogs for what they do. the malinois is a specialized police dog breed. there's no comparison. the malinois is a ferrari dog, unbelievable performance, but high maintinence...the corso is a dodge charge srt8. great for families, and can also get up and go in it's own right.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i compare a corso to a dogo argentino. same style temperment, instincts. the dogo may have more drive due to better genetics, as there are a lot of sh*t tier corso's, especially in the USA. but you need to work your way through to find a quality breeder who actually works their dogs. AKC acceptance was the worst thing to happen to the corso, just like the german shepherd. everyone breeds for appearance now, and breeds the instinct and drive right out of the dogs just so they're jet black. there should be zero emphasis on coat color for AKC acceptance. so many people breeding just for that, with such a small sample (the original 6 imported corso's) of genetics to work off of, hip problems, eye problems...etc...all start showing up, and to try and increase the gene pool people are breeding them with boxers now like assholes...the corso is 90% gone, especially from the US. but you can find high quality working corso's out there. it's not what you typically see though. 145lb fatass neapolitan mastiff wannabe's that limp and pant in a light jog. OG corso's were 120-130lbs as males, smaller bones than they have nowadays, but much tougher, and with drive like a bully. unrelenting. besides, you'd have to be high to break into a house with a 130lb corso barking at you to begin with. your biggest worry comes when i poke out of the bedroom with a handgun and a flashlight.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> lol...clearly he's a sh*t tier corso breeder.
> 
> corso's are used to this day to catch and hold 400lb+ wild boar. they're capable dogs for what they do. the malinois is a specialized police dog breed. there's no comparison. the malinois is a ferrari dog, unbelievable performance, but high maintinence...the corso is a dodge charge srt8. great for families, and can also get up and go in it's own right.


i don't think so .. he wanted a lot of money for them... He preached malinois and has been doing it for 35 years... even if he didn't preach i saw it with my own eyes for 6 months.. corso may be your choice, its all good man.. I was just trying to give a helpful opinion..

all his dogs were top notch bloodlines with paperwork from the parents all the way to the grandparents.. he was a dog god...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dont f*ck with this kid...






there are plenty of cosmetic breeders charging 3500+ for corso's that are sh*t tier. but damn they can win a blue ribbon at an AKC championship. lol. roman cane corso is one of them. 3500 for those dogs is ridiculous. they're great family pets, but beyond barking, they're not going to be physically protective, or have the stamina or determination to stay on task.

http://www.masterk9rus.com/Males.htm those are legit working corso's. although shutzhund isn't what they're known for, and granted, a malinois will be more capable, intelligent, agile...etc...at that particular sport, in catch and hold or coursing, the corso will wipe the floor with most other breeds. a 125lb corso on your arm with 450psi of bite force and the determination not to let go is going to put a lvl 47 pcp crack fgg0t on his ass and not let him up.

another reputable working breeder that actually works their dogs is http://kennelbyonics.com/

it's a lot easier to find high quality malinois breeders. because these douches think a corso is an ultimate fighting dog (it's not...they were bred to catch...and hold...not tear away at skin and necks), so all these asshole BYB's in the inner cities are breeding them like sh*t for their idiotic dogfighting rings. meh...whatever.

end of the day an ovcharka would eat a malinois...so the point is moot. the malinois might be able to do multiplication tables, but if you want the most badass dog out there, you need a livestock guardian breed like an ovcharka, kangal, or tibetan mastiff. i need a guard dog that's also a good family dog. lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hell yea man.. I love the big european attack dogs.. they are bigger than most humans


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha...yeah...those dogs would eat you if you ever got past the fence...the difference is a malinois would jump over the fence and pwn you. lol.

this video is amazing...


----------

